# 2016-2017 Eligibility Chart



## Jason Svoboda

With Kessinger and Rickman committing in the last two weeks, the 2015 recruiting class is now finished and we're at 13 scholarships. Here is what the 2016-2017 eligibility chart will look like pending any redshirts.

Senior Eligibility (5)
G Grant Prusator
G Everett Clemons
F Matt Van Scyoc 
F Niels Bunschoten
F T.J. Bell *
G Kalen Alexander !

Junior Eligibility (3)
G Brenton Scott *
G Demonte Ojinnaka
F Brandon Murphy

Sophomore Eligibility (3)
G Donovan Franklin
G Laquarious Paige *
F Emondre Rickman

Freshman Eligibility (3)
G Jordan Barnes
G Trey Knight *
F Bronson Kessinger *

Legend
* Denotes Redshirt
# Denotes Medical Redshirt
! Denotes Walk-On


----------



## skdent1414

Does Q Page not qualify as a redshirt this year? If so he would be sophomore?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

skdent1414 said:


> Does Q Page not qualify as a redshirt this year? If so he would be sophomore?


Has to be approved by the NCAA eligibility folks still but you're correct.


----------



## TreeTop

Brandon Burnett (senior).


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Brandon Burnett (senior).



Same as Paige. Requires his medical redshirt to be granted by the NCAA.

That's also assuming the school would bring him back on top of that. Not 100% sure they would.


----------



## Bluethunder

I think he will be back next year as a senior. I don't think there will be an application for a medical redshirt.


----------



## TreeTop

Why don't you guys think there would be a medical redshirt?  Especially since he was injured prior to the season.  Or am I missing something, and it's a performance-based reason?  Seems odd.  I thought it was a no-brainer that he _wouldn't_ lose a season of eligibility; if that is not the case, then there's certainly something more going on that the general public is not privy too.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> I think he will be back next year as a senior. I don't think there will be an application for a medical redshirt.



This isn't next year's eligibility chart, this is 2016-2017.

2015-2016 is here: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?32933-2015-2016-Eligibility-Chart


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Why don't you guys think there would be a medical redshirt?  Especially since he was injured prior to the season.  Or am I missing something, and it's a performance-based reason?  Seems odd.  I thought it was a no-brainer that he _wouldn't_ lose a season of eligibility; if that is not the case, then there's certainly something more going on that the general public is not privy too.



Because it's the NCAA. Burnett has already taken his redshirt so his medical redshirt will actually be year 6. While it should be a no brainer, again, it's the NCAA and I've seen them deny a ton of players prior. The only plus to this equation is that the NCAA is proposing legislation to turn the standard clock into 6 years to complete eligibility. I think they're sick of having to handle these types of cases.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Because it's the NCAA. Burnett has already taken his redshirt so his medical redshirt will actually be year 6. While it should be a no brainer, again, it's the NCAA and I've seen them deny a ton of players prior. The only plus to this equation is that the NCAA is proposing legislation to turn the standard clock into 6 years to complete eligibility. I think they're sick of having to handle these types of cases.



Got it.  Makes sense.

With that said, Brian Giesen was a guy who ended up playing in his 6th year, if I'm not mistaken, due to a medical redshirt late in his career.

But regardless, I see what you're saying and yeah, it's all gonna depend on the NCAA granting the medical redshirt for Burnett and Paige.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> This isn't next year's eligibility chart, this is 2016-2017.
> 
> 2015-2016 is here: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?32933-2015-2016-Eligibility-Chart



Right, which is why I was pointing out that I don't think he will be on it because I think it is just as likely he will play out next year as senior and move on.

Basically I was agreeing with your post that it is not 100% the program would be interested in him gaining his year back.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> With Kessinger and Rickman committing in the last two weeks, the 2015 recruiting class is now finished and we're at 13 scholarships. Here is what the 2016-2017 eligibility chart will look like pending any redshirts.
> 
> Senior Eligibility (5)
> G Grant Prusator
> G Everett Clemons
> F Matt Van Scyoc
> F Niels Bunschoten
> F T.J. Bell *
> G Kalen Alexander !
> F Nick Amor !
> 
> Junior Eligibility (2)
> G Brenton Scott *
> F Brandon Murphy
> 
> Sophomore Eligibility (4)
> G Trey Knight
> G Laquarious Paige *
> F Bronson Kessinger
> F Emondre Rickman
> 
> Freshman Eligibility (2)
> G Jordan Barnes
> One Scholarship Opening
> 
> Legend
> * Denotes Redshirt
> # Denotes Medical Redshirt
> ! Denotes Walk-On



Updated 8/17/2015


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Added Nick Robinson. 

Still not sure if TJ Bell will come back with junior or senior eligibility. Have left him with the senior group.


----------



## ISUCC

isn't Kessinger redshirting this year?? He'd be a redshirt freshman in 2016 right Jason?? 



Jason Svoboda said:


> Added Nick Robinson.
> 
> Still not sure if TJ Bell will come back with junior or senior eligibility. Have left him with the senior group.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> isn't Kessinger redshirting this year?? He'd be a redshirt freshman in 2016 right Jason??



For sure. Just waiting on it being officially announced unless I missed it.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I would assume that Knight red shirts also.


----------



## TreeTop

Hi Jason, would you mind updating this to remove Nick Robinson when you get a moment...thanks!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Hi Jason, would you mind updating this to remove Nick Robinson when you get a moment...thanks!



Done.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Who are we looking at for our open scholarship? I hope a scoring wing or SF who can play immediately.


----------



## 4Q_iu

bigsportsfan said:


> Who are we looking at for our open scholarship? I hope a scoring wing or SF who can play immediately.



Would you prefer a HS kid or proven-JC'er?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Would you prefer a HS kid or proven-JC'er?



They are looking for a wing as he suggested and they're going both routes to find one.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated.

As you can see, we're one scholarship over the NCAA limit of 13. That means someone on the team will not be brought back next year.


----------

